# Novice question about DC



## ChipByrd (Feb 15, 2013)

I am a noob to woodworking. I currently have a Rigid R4511, several prices of Dewalt hand power tools, i just ordered a new fence for my ts and am planning to purchase a router within the next week. 

I definitely see the need for dust collection. 

I have three shop vacs, and I was thinking of hooking up one to my table saw, one to my work station and one where my miter saw is. Then install those outlets that you plug both tool and vacuum to. (I think there is like an 11 second delay.). Since I have the vacs and some spair PVC, the whole cost will be about $100.

Is this a reasonable sollution? Later I would like to get a more sophisticated dc system, but I would rather buy tools at this point.

Again, I am new to WW so I appreciate any suggestions. 

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

at some point, you'll move from shop vacs to a dust collector as they move a much greater volume of air, and with it more sawdust. that's what i did. 

i started out with one of these (to autoactivate my slave tool):

http://www.sears.com/search=craftsman%20auto%20switch?storeId=10153&catalogId=12605&vName=Tools&viewItems=50&autoRedirect=true&sLevel=0&redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL&sid=ISx20070515x00001a

and a 2 1/2" shop vac collection system like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-8017562-Workshop-Sawdust-Collection/dp/B00004T180

soon outgrew the single circuit and 2 1/2" solution and moved onto ivac switches and a real entry level 4" piped DC (delta 50--850 off woodnet):

http://www.ivacswitch.com/default.action?itemid=13

can't possibly say enough complimentary things about the folks @ mbright (manufacturers of ivac switch). with their guidance, i've got two of them daisy chained together to activate BOTH my DC and shop vac when a dust generating tool is activated. very useful on the TS, router table, band saw, and RAS. each of those tools has it's dust collection addressed by both the DC and a shop vac. get's a good deal of the saw dust. and with the guidance of the ivac folks again, i rigged a couple of contactors so that either 110v or 220v dust generating tools will activate the 110v shop vac and the 220v DC. this means i can operate all three tools simultaneously with each tool on a separate circuit.

had i known about the ivacs sooner, i'd have skipped the c-man autoswitch and gone right to the ivacs..


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I can understand where you're coming from...but I would urge you to think of DC as a tool as well. Your plan will work, but your health needs to be considered as you get more into it. So for now, continue on...but don't let a DC keep slipping down the list (it's easy to do, don't ask how I know).


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I do plan to get a dc system, and will try to make it sooner rather than later. May I ask what adverse health issues you mean?


----------

